# reine / renne / Rennes / rêne / raine - prononciation



## la fée

Est-ce que j'ai tort en pensant que la prononciation de "reine" a un son plus "allongé" par rapport à celui de "Rennes" ou de "renne" qui ont au contraire la même prononciation, avec un "e" ouvert plus bref? Merci!


----------



## Comtois

Je crois que vous avez parfaitement raison.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Sans oublier _rène_ et _raine_.
Pour moi, je prononce pareil, et je n'entends à l'oreille aucune différence...


----------



## Comtois

Je crois me rappeler que dans ma province natale (la Franche-Comté, on s'en doute) la différence était assez marquée.
[…]
[Edit]
Je ne suis pas un petit taureau, mais pour moi c'est pareil : je prononce _la reine_ comme _l'arène_.


----------



## Yendred

Reine, Rennes et renne se prononcent pour moi de façon parfaitement identique.
[…]


----------



## Maître Capello

Il me semble que j'allonge en effet légèrement le [ɛ] de _reine_ et _raine_, mais ce n'est pas systématique et c'est imperceptible :

_reine_, _raine_ [ʁɛn] ou [ʁɛːn]
_renne, rêne, Rennes_ [ʁɛn]

_La reine des sirènes lâcha les rênes de son renne et se jeta sur la raine dans l'arène à Rennes._

[…]


----------



## Wai Ho

Bonjour à tous. Sur le dictionnaire Usito, « reine » et « renne » ne sont pas des homophones, « reine » rime avec « chêne », mais « renne » rime avec « marraine ». Autrement, plusieurs Québécois prononcent ces 2 mots de la même façon, ça rime tous avec « chêne », est-ce qu'il y a encore des Québécois de souche qui font la différence?


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour ma part, tous les mots que vous avez cités finissent en [ɛn].


----------



## Locape

Dans le dictionnaire québécois Usito, 'renne' est prononcé [ɛn] et 'reine' [ɛ:n] (un peu plus long), mais le TFLi, beaucoup plus complet et exhaustif, donne la même prononciation [ɛn] et les dit homonymes. La différence ne s'entend pas.


----------



## Chimel

Wai Ho said:


> Bonjour à tous. Sur le dictionnaire Usito, « reine » et « renne » ne sont pas des homophones, « reine » rime avec « chêne », mais « renne » rime avec « marraine ».


_Marraine_ rime aussi pour moi avec _reine_ et avec _chêne_ (ainsi qu'avec _peine, laine, vaine, amène…)_.

Je suis d'accord que la prononciation de _renne_ est un peu différente, le son est plus bref. Les mots qui se prononcent ainsi ne sont pas très nombreux (en dehors bien sûr de la ville de Rennes) : _benne_ (et le prénom _Ben_ ainsi que Ben Laden!), _garenne._ _aven _(sorte de gouffre), Ardenne, Le Pen, mienne/tienne/sienne...



Locape said:


> Le TFLi, beaucoup plus complet et exhaustif, donne la même prononciation [ɛn] et les dit homonymes. La différence ne s'entend pas.


Pour moi, la différence est légère mais audible. Je ne prononce pas _garenne_ comme "ga-reine".


----------



## Maître Capello

Chimel said:


> Pour moi, la différence est légère mais audible. Je ne prononce pas _garenne_ comme "ga-reine".


Uniquement pour la durée de la voyelle finale ([ɛn] plutôt que [ɛ:n]) ou les sons sont-ils différents ?


----------



## Wai Ho

Bonsoir Chimel. Le mot « chêne » se prononce [ʃeɪn] en français québécois standard, mais [ʃaɪn] en français québécois non-standard, exactement comme le mot « shine » en anglais. Quand on a cliqué sur « Canada », on écoute l'accent québécois: chêne - traduction - Dictionnaire Français-Anglais WordReference.com


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Je prononce reine, renne, Rennes et raine de la même façon. Il n'y a que rêne où j'ai tendance à allonger le ê.


----------



## Maître Capello

Wai Ho said:


> Le mot « chêne » se prononce [ʃeɪn] en français québécois standard


Cela m'étonnerait beaucoup que le _e_ soit fermé. Les Québécois disent peut-être [ʃɛɪn], mais sans doute pas [ʃeɪn].

Vous noterez quoi qu'il en soit que la prononciation donnée dans le dictionnaire WordReference est sensiblement identique entre _reine_ et _renne_…


----------



## Chimel

Maître Capello said:


> Uniquement pour la durée de la voyelle finale ([ɛn] plutôt que [ɛ:n]) ou les sons sont-ils différents ?


C'est surtout la durée de la voyelle qui est différente, ce qui provoque aussi un son légèrement plus ouvert ou fermé (comme dans _pâte_ et _patte_). Cela fait que, pour moi, une rime _raine/renne _dans un poème ou une chanson serait considérée comme une rime faible ou très approximative.


----------



## danielc

Selon Wiktionnaire, [ʁɛ̃ːn] pour _reine_ chez nous.
reine — Wiktionnaire

 La prononciation \ʁɛn\ ou [ʁɛ:n] est possible chez nous, quoique suggère Wiktionnaire! Le _r _peut toujours être roulé, mais ce n'est pas (plus) la norme.

Je ne sais pas tout à fait comment transcrire, mais [aɪn] que l'on entend dans s_hine_ en anglais est très proche, je rejoins Wai Ho. La diphtongue peut être plus prolongée.

_Renne _est plus bref, comme le dit Chimel en haut. Mais pour r_enne, _Wiktionnaire donne ceci

renne — Wiktionnaire


Canada _(Standard)_ : [ʁɛn]
Canada _(Populaire)_ : [ʁɛ̃ːn], [ʁaɛ̯n]


----------



## Maître Capello

danielc said:


> [ʁɛ̃ːn]


Vraiment avec la nasale [ɛ̃] comme dans _fin_ ?  Est-ce vraiment une prononciation que l'on entend au Canada ou la voyelle est-elle en fait différente et donc mal transcrite dans le Wiktionnaire ?


----------



## Nicomon

Wai Ho said:


> Autrement, plusieurs Québécois prononcent ces 2 mots de la même façon, ça rime tous avec « chêne »


  Ce n'est pas mon cas.    J'allonge légèrement le [ɛ]  de r*ei*ne et r*ê*ne  [*ʁɛːn]* mais pas celui de renne *[ʁɛn]* qui rime avec _veine_.
Ça me fait penser à une vieille annonce où renne avait été traduit par Queen. 


Wai Ho said:


> Le mot « chêne » se prononce [ʃeɪn] en français québécois standard, mais [ʃaɪn] en français québécois non-standard, exactement comme le mot « shine » en anglais.


 Il ne faudrait pas écrire n'importe quoi, ni confondre  français québécois et joual.   
Je prononce  *[ʃɛ:n]  *comme il est écrit dans Usito.

La prononciation diphtonguée qui sonne comme « shine » est carrément joualisante.  Et franchement laide à mon avis,  au risque de passer pour « pédante ».  

J'aurai bientôt 67 ans, et je ne me souviens pas avoir entendu la prononciation de _reine_ avec nasale qu'on trouve dans le  Wiktionnaire... qui n'est pas ma ressource préférée.


----------



## danielc

Il est souvent controversé chez nous de parler d'une prononciation standard, mais Wai Ho tente de décrire une réalité parmi plusieurs. La prononciation de Nicomon est possible en Europe, au moins en Suisse si l'on croit Maître C au #6.

Si on fait une recherche sur Youtube, mots clefs "Téléjournal Radio Canada  Fête du Canada" et on entend le clip "Téléjournal  Fête du Canada" à 21 secondes on entend une Canadienne dire plutôt [eɪn], cela ressemble à la voyelle dans le mot anglais _rain. _Cela répond possiblement à la question au #14, et rejoint ce qui dit Wai Ho au #12. À 55 secondes le journaliste prononce disons un [eɪn] léger. À 1:56 on entend une prononciation plus vers un _Rhine_ anglais léger, mais un _r_ français bien sûr,  [aɪn] . Y a-t-il d'autres avis au sujet de la transcription de ces prononciations uniquement canadiennes dans ce clip?

La prononciation que vous trouvez laide est joualisante s'entend chez nous. C'est le bel et vieil accent du français canadien oral populaire. Faites une marche autour les stations de Joliette ou Pie IX et écoutez les bonnes gens de mon ancien coin.  Quittez votre arrondissement une minute.

En ce qui concerne _chêne_ je peux dire [ʃaɪn]. J'ai certainment dit cela pour _chaîne _ma première fois dans un Centre culturel français en Europe vers 2000. La bibliothécaire parisienne ne m'a pas compris  .

Je pense que je dis un _renne_ standard parce que cet animal ne figure pas dans mon vocabulaire canadien. Une bête européene prononcée au standard du dictionnaire.

Les voyelles canadiennes sont robustes, qu'il s'agisse de la prolongation ou de la diphtongaison. Ma prononciation pour _reine/chêne/chaîne_ varie. Je peux prolonger comme Nicomon et Maître C. Mais les diphtongues sont possible, disons que je pousse _reine _vers un [eɪn], comme la première madame dans le clip mentionné. Mais je réalise aussi des prononciations jusqu'à _Rhine. _Cela est plus relâché. Il est un pas de plus de nasaliser cela. Je ne pense pas que je prononce une _reine ,_[aɪn], nasalisée, mais si on est déjà là, la nasalisation reflète une prononciation encore plus relâchée. Je vais écouter les bonnes gens dans la vallée de la Haute Gatineau cet été, autour de mon chalet. Cela ne me suprendra pas s'ils prononcent la voyelle nasalisée dont Nicomon nie l'existence.


----------



## Nicomon

> La prononciation que vous trouvez laide est joualisante s'entend chez nous. C'est le bel et vieil accent du français canadien oral populaire. Faites une marche autour les stations de Joliette ou Pie IX et écoutez les bonnes gens de mon ancien coin.  Quittez votre arrondissement une minute.


 Ça, c'est de la provocation. Je n'ai nié nulle part leur existence, ce qui ne m'oblige pas à aimer les diphtongues joualisantes, plus présentes à Montréal qu'ailleurs au Québec.  Pour la petite histoire... j'ai grandi et vécu dans le secteur Est de Montréal jusqu'à l'âge de 45 ans. Ça fait que je connais bien ce coin, sans aller jusqu'à dire que la diphtongaison y est encore courante. La langue évolue, et la prononciation aussi.

Mais je maintiens ceci : 





> La prononciation diphtonguée qui sonne comme « shine » est carrément joualisante.


  Tant pis si ça vous donne de moi une impression de personne pédante.
Les gens qui comptent réellement pour moi savent que ce n'est pas le cas.


----------



## danielc

La langue évolue oui, mais est-ce que ces prononciations uniquement canadiennes sont en déclin? Je ne pense pas. Je suis d'une génération plus jeune que vous et les prononciations indiquées par W. Ho et par Wiktionnaire, et que l'on entend dans le clip que j'a indiqué en haut ne me sont pas surprenantes ou déplaisantes. Mon père a le même âge que vous, mais sa prononciation de ces mots n'est pas si proche du standard international que la vôtre. Votre prononciation me plaît autant que les autres.

Avez-vous vu le clip? Qu'est-ce que vous pensez des prononciations de _reine_?

Vous avez l'habitude  avec _reine _comme la majorité de nos compatriotes d'éviter des homonymes. Cela me semble forcé dans un contexte canadien de prononcer _reine_ et _renne_ de la même manière.  Je pense que la prononciation standard de _renne_ domine chez nous parce qu'il s'agit d'un mot du dictionnaire pour nous et ne décrit pas notre réalité. Nous le disons beaucoup moins par rapport aux autres francophones. 

Et je ne crois pas que ces prononciations canadiennes soient démodées chez nous. Il nous faudrait des linguistes pour faire une analyse de la fréquence des différentes prononciations canadiennes selon par exemple la région et l'âge des personnes en question.


----------



## Nicomon

danielc said:


> Il nous faudrait des linguistes pour faire une analyse de la fréquence des différentes prononciations canadiennes selon par exemple la région et l'âge des personnes en question.


 Ce que nous ne sommes pas, ni vous, ni moi.  J'en reste là.  Ce qui plait à l'un peut déplaire à l'autre... des goûts et des couleurs... etc.    
Je suis d'accord avec ceci :  





> Sur le dictionnaire Usito, « reine » et « renne » ne sont pas des homophones, « reine » rime avec « chêne », mais « renne » rime avec « marraine ».


  J'ai écouté le clip et je crois - il se peut que je me trompe - que la première personne est acadienne.   Je n'ai pas d'avis pertinent à donner pour les deux autres.

Je n'ai pas changé de prononciation depuis mars. J'allonge légèrement le [ɛ]  de r*ei*ne et r*ê*ne  [*ʁɛːn]* mais pas celui de renne *[ʁɛn]* qui rime avec _veine_.


----------



## Swatters

Maître Capello said:


> Vraiment avec la nasale [ɛ̃] comme dans _fin_ ?  Est-ce vraiment une prononciation que l'on entend au Canada ou la voyelle est-elle en fait différente et donc mal transcrite dans le Wiktionnaire ?



Même phénomène en français de Belgique ou /ɛː/+consonne nasale passe à [ɛ̃:] (du moins à l'ouest et à Bruxelles, Liège fait de la résistance, mais la prononciation nasale semble se répandre chez les plus jeunes). Pas exactement la même voyelle que celle de fin, qui est plus basse et plus postérieure [æ̃ ~ ɐ̃].

Comme l'a mentionné Chimel, /ɛn/ (de même que /ɛɳ/ et /ɛm/) sont des séquences relativement rares, surtout limitées aux emprunts comme zen Yemen ou précédées de /j/ ou de /w/ comme dans deuxième, sienne, Cuesmes ou couenne. Renne, garenne, benne et penne sont des exceptions, mais j'ai quand même tendance à les prononcer longues (et donc nasales) de temps en temps.


----------



## danielc

Ce n'est pas un phénomème uniquement canadien! Swatters, avez-vous des liens à des clips où l'on peut entendre ceci? Idéalement avec les mots qui sont le sujet de ce fil! C'est difficile pour moi d'associer à haute voix toutes les voyelles non-standards aux graphèmes API. Si je lis [æ̃ ~ ɐ̃] par exemple, que vous avez écrit, je ne suis pas certain de quoi il s'agit. Je pense que /ɛ̃/ et /æ̃/ sont proches, si je tente de comparer cela aux possibilités canadiennes.


----------



## Swatters

Autant que je m'enregistre, ce sera plus rapide que de chercher quelque chose de plus naturel:

Le raid, raide, le renne, la reine, rein. (/rɛd rɛːd rɛn rɛːn rɛ̃/)

Led, laide, laine, lin. (/lɛd lɛːd lɛːn lɛ̃/)

La différence de qualité entre /ɛː/ nasalisé et /ɛ̃/ est visible au spectrographe, mais pas vraiment audible pour moi.


----------

